# 9.0-current?



## twantnix3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I read somewhere that the latest relase was 9.0-CURRENT.  I have a freash install of freebsd 7.2 and I need to know what to do to fully update...  is there a script?  is this page what I need to follow, is it up to date?:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## twantnix3 (Nov 25, 2009)

9.0-CURRENT: http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT/relnotes/index.html


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2009)

9.0-CURRENT is bleeding edge.... system under development, work in progress....

Are you sure it's what you want?
Perhaps you mean FreeBSD-8-RELEASE, which will be officially announced any day now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

If you have to ask, the last thing you want to run is -CURRENT. Stick to -RELEASE and freebsd-update.


----------

